# Question for a friend



## luckynumber3

Hi there ladies, I just popped my nose in as i wondering if anyone might be able to help my dear friend. My friend and her fiance have been together for 2 years and are getting married next year, they are expecting and she also has a 3 year old from a previous relationship. Her ex never wanted anything to do with the baby, never seen her and doesn't want to, he is not on the birth certificate as he refused. My question she would like to ask is, can her fiance adopt her child once they are married? Do they need to get the ex's permission even if they have no contact and he isn't on bc? thank you for reading x


----------



## hopeandpray

Not certain but as they were not married, never came to an agreement in court or he's not on the birth certificate then I think you don't need his consent as officially he has no parental responsibility. However I think that it's likely that the bio father would be informed. Not 100% sure though. Also it seems like it would be easier to do if she married her fiance first


----------



## bluelilly72

i have looked in to this and because my ex on birth certificate i got to get permission but as your friend ex is not it should be easy and quite forward


----------

